# U S Pot Lids



## TROG (Jun 17, 2016)

Some of my U S Pot Lids


----------



## TROG (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Lordbud (Jun 18, 2016)

Funny how the best collection of US potlids ever resides down under. Or Deown Undah...thank goodness you don't have many earthquakes round your part of the world. Otherwise those babies would be shake and bake.


----------



## TROG (Nov 1, 2016)

Always interested in buying any Lids I do not have


----------



## sandchip (Dec 22, 2016)

Beautiful collection, although difficult to see just what you have there.  Do you have a Vennard's?


----------



## TROG (Dec 25, 2016)

I do have a round Vennards lid with some damage and there is also a square lid, both these date around the 1890,s


----------



## sandchip (Dec 26, 2016)

Oh, okay.  A friend of mine found a round one in the creek several years ago.  Sold it on ebay, I believe.  Only pot lid I've seen around these parts in my 40+ years of collecting.  I guess nobody brushed their teeth around here back then.


----------



## TROG (Jul 27, 2017)

Always looking to buy any U S lids I do not have


----------



## TROG (Dec 8, 2017)

Bump for Pot Lids but also looking for a small Ointment Pot with transfer of a H surrounded by a round border


----------



## RelicRaker (Dec 10, 2017)

Wow! Impressive collection.


----------



## TROG (Mar 27, 2018)

Another Post Bump


----------



## MLZ (Apr 18, 2018)

FYI: There are two of those US Holloway's pots: with a single or a double line round border. From Paul Barkers site https://sites.google.com/site/ointmentpots/victorian/holloways


----------



## TROG (Apr 19, 2018)

Thank You for the post and these are what I am looking for if any one has an example for sale.                    Cheers David


----------



## TROG (Jul 16, 2018)

MLZ said:


> FYI: There are two of those US Holloway's pots: with a single or a double line round border. From Paul Barkers site https://sites.google.com/site/ointmentpots/victorian/holloways



Still looking for one of these pots


----------



## MLZ (Oct 30, 2018)

TROG said:


> Bump for Pot Lids but also looking for a small Ointment Pot with transfer of a H surrounded by a round border



High price for this pot at 500 GBP eBay item number:382608770659 https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VERY-RA...=item5915428663:g:DQ4AAOSw6dhb1bWC:rk:17:pf:0


----------



## MLZ (Mar 9, 2019)

MLZ said:


> High price for this pot at 500 GBP eBay item number:382608770659 https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/VERY-RA...=item5915428663:g:DQ4AAOSw6dhb1bWC:rk:17:pf:0



I have been watching this listing  for many months and as it has fallen to 250 GBP. I wonder how low It will go before it sells. It seems it would have been be simpler to just offer it for auction https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VERY-RAR...156715?hash=item5922749bab:g:DQ4AAOSw6dhb1bWC


----------



## MLZ (Mar 17, 2019)

After many months finally sold for 165 GBP.


----------



## TROG (May 26, 2019)

Recent addition


----------



## westerndug (Oct 3, 2019)

Hay Trog
I have one of the Waklees, Odonto, lid. It has a couple of chips, but not into the color.
Mark


----------



## westerndug (Oct 3, 2019)

Here is one of the rarest western pots. It stands about 3 1/2" tall. He was in S.F. from 53 to 62, then he opened business in Virginia City, Nv. Sadly, it has been promised to the other digger for first right of refusal.


----------

